# Savage arms model 24 restoration



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a shot gun that was passed to me by granddad.its a model 24 22/410 over under.has the selector switch on the side.I was told that makes it older. Well id like to restore this and use it for small game and to breathe life back in it.does anyone have a good recommendation for a gunsmith???

Heres what it needs from what I see.

Stock
22 and 410 firing pins and springs 
Trigger gaurd
Rear sight
Reblued

Probably needs something else but im not a gunsmith. .any help would be appreciated.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Do a google search. I'm sure there are some forums devoted to the 24 and they could probably put you onto a gunsmith who specializes in them. Might as well get it done right.
I've got one (22/20) that I got for Christmas 1969. Great rabbit and squirrel gun.


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Just for information ,this gun at Local Flea Market private Gun Dealers sells for 425-450 take it or leave it, i know they are great gun for small game I just cant identify a need for one.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

TinCan said:


> Just for information ,this gun at Local Flea Market private Gun Dealers sells for 425-450 take it or leave it, i know they are great gun for small game I just cant identify a need for one.


Yea ive seen them for sale.mine never would be for sale.its was my grandfathers and it means a lot to me.hopefully one day I can pass it on to my child.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Three reel guy I am glad to see a young person who sees the real value in maintaining a family keep sake. I have a safe full of family keep sakes that we plan to pass down to our kids and grand kids. I hope they will appreciate the value of these family heirlooms.
I had my parents old Winchester single shot .22 for a long time before a robber broke into our home and stole it from us. The real value of the gun wasn't very much, but the sentimental value was price less.
You could probably do some of the restoration yourself and the sentimental value would just go higher. How bad is the blueing? If it isn't pitted to much I would just clean it up with fine steel wool and oil. The stock (if it is all there) shouldn't be to hard to refinish/ repair. repair cracks with epoxy, then sand and refinish with several coats of oil type finish. I probably wouldn't want the gun to look brand new. A few dings in the blueing and stock will just remind you that it was used by your grand dad.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was wondering how it got in that shape? Exactly what is wrong with the stock? I agree with what was said above - if the stock isn't badly broken, just fix and refinish it.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Well it has no stock at all.my grandfather had it on his BSA and dropped the bike and the gun went sliding. Broke the stock and scuffed the fore end. Then it was stored by a family member while I was out of state and it was stored in a shed which caused rust (not a happy camper). But I think im mechanically inclined enough to refinish this gun.just have to hunt down parts now.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Check Brownell's and Numrich's for parts. I saw a site a while back that had all kinds of reproduction stocks. I'll see if I can find it.
Update - just do a google search for savage 24 gun stock. There are several places out there. Boyd's looks like a good one. There are also tons of parts on E-Bay.
Keep us informed of your progress and be sure and take before and after pictures.
Good luck.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a Savage Model 24, 30-30 over 12 guage. It is a great gun for deer and hogs.


----------

